# kompaktwasserkühlung mit zweiter 680 oda gantze wasserkühlung und später ne zweite graka?



## Lenz_becker (29. September 2013)

*kompaktwasserkühlung mit zweiter 680 oda gantze wasserkühlung und später ne zweite graka?*

Ich bin in mom am überlegen ob ich mit ne kompaktwasserkühlung und ne zweite graka zu holen oda ob ich mir ne gantze wasserkühlung mit mora und allem drum und dran hole und mir dann später ne zweite 680 hole. Der forteil währe natürlich für mich mit ner gantzwasserkühlung das ich später auf die 2 gtx 680 nen biosflash draufmachen könnte und dadurch mehr leistung spähter wenn die 2 grakas nichmehr ausreichen dann sie nochmal zu oc´n aber die gantzwakü is natürlich auch sehr teuer. Die andere option währe ne kompacktwasserkühlung da diese nich so teuer währe aber auch nicht meine gpu´s mitkühlt aber ich dafür meine zweite graka früher habe. Wass würdet ihr machen?


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (29. September 2013)

Würde das mit der KoWakü sein lassen und nen guten Luftkühler wie den EKL K2 oder Noctua D14 und eine 2. 680 holen, weil ich denke der Ausverkauf der 680 ist bald vorbei und dann werden die Preise steigen...Brauchst du die Leistung überhaupt? Wenn du nur auf FHD spielst, reicht eine 680 doch aus... 

MfG


----------



## mfg_XX (29. September 2013)

*AW: kompaktwasserkühlung mit zweiter 680 oda gantze wasserkühlung und später ne zweite graka?*

Hi,
Ich würde mir entweder eine ordentliche lukü zulegen mit einem Prolimatech Genesis CPU kühler ( kann ich dir nach eigenen Tests wärmstens eher kühlstens empffehlen und währe der einzige luftkühler den ich mir kaufen würde PS: den gibt es auch in schwartz) 
und einem Prolimatech MK-26 Graka kühler. Denn eine 680 reicht normalerweise locker und ich bin ein SLI hater . 
Wenn du dir dazu noch 4 schöne BeQuiet Silentwings 2 140mm PWM für die Kühler kaufst und SW2 Geheuselüfter+ ordentliche Lüftersteuerung ala Lamptron bist du gast auf wakü niveau von der lautstärke und gereuschentwichlung. Wie du siehst kostet ne ordentliche lukü auch ganz schön Kohle.
Wenn es umbedingt SLI sein muss würde ich dir zu einer Mora 9x140er wakü mit NB BSP lüfterm raten. Bin damit extrem zufrieden. Wenn es leise sein soll vieleicht im case noch einen 360er oder etwas ähnliches rein.
Von Kompaktwaküs würde ich dir absolut abraten. Soetwas würde ich niemals verbauen!
Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen.

mfg mfg_XX


----------



## sven842 (30. September 2013)

*AW: kompaktwasserkühlung mit zweiter 680 oda gantze wasserkühlung und später ne zweite graka?*

Ich würde definitiv zur Wakü Variante greifen, u. SLI würde ich in deinem Falle nochmal überdenken.
Hier wäre z.b. noch eine alternative zur Mora Variante: https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/e415ede92894b9af5dbda939e8b9ccc4 Lüfter u. AS sind natürlich noch Ausbaufähig b.z.w. geschmackssache!
Definitiv finger weg von Komplettlössungen.


----------

